# got a little bored yesterday, so i got some pictures



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

of buddy and kevin

i wuv dem!  



buddy was a bit uncooperative...but there still okish


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he's such a hunk


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

He's so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice bucks..  ....SDK....the 2nd pic makes him look like.... you are saying to him" OK Bud,you are getting your picture taken.... whether you like it or not". LOL  :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha thats what pretty much what it came down to... he can be such a brat but he is soo gorgeous.. he's a completely different buck than i bought last year.. big, wide, long, powerful, upstanding... not the wimp he used to be


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How funny ...I new it...LOL  
He is a hunk that is for sure.... :thumbup: :drool:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he thinks he is.. the true hunk is kevin  

haha buddy is a sweet guy though.. his only problem is jumping up on you all covered in pee 

i found a couple "baby pictures" of buddy.. at one show when he was a baby, a judge said he was more feminine that most of the does! which was funny and cruel to him at the same time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that judge needs to see him now....and see how hunky he is today...the judge would freak...out.. :drool: 

he was sure a cute baby...love the dress up pic, so cute... :boy:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Whoa, he was pretty feminine! Not anymore!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice bucks there... :thumbup: And your Buddy has nice rear width from that picture. 

I am sorry though, I do have to admit, when I first saw that picture of Buddy in his "outfit" I thought he was a SHE... :roll: But please don't tell Buddy that, I don't want to hurt his manly pride. :wink: And he no longer looks like a SHE anymore, he is very much a BUCK now. :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like those boys are in full rut!!!


----------

